# Is buying a Gazebo to wash and wax my car in the rain sad?



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Since getting my new car I've become overly obsessive with it being clean. It really irritates me when it's dirty. Trouble is living in the UK it's always raining which is useless when you need to polish and wax it.

So I was thinking of buying a cheap Gazebo from Argos http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/6502210/Trail/searchtext>MARQUEE.htm

Which I could use when it rains. Is this taking car cleaning too far and I'll look like an anorak / sad?


----------



## keechy (Jun 12, 2012)

I got one yesterday mate, I feel with the British weather being unpredictable its worth it. Main reason i got one thou as I am hoping to do mobile valeting/detailing and not having a garage atm is ideal if I do any work at home.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I know a fair few number of people have gazebos for polishing/waxing the car in less than ideal conditions however, most of them cover the car completely. 

With the one you linked, it would keep the majority of the rain off however, it will still come in the sides/front which will drive you crazy when polishing or waxing. Although, at the price, it would be worth a shot! :thumb:

It drives me nuts when its raining at the weekend then nice during the week, but I just change my wash days to suit the weather. Nothing worse than getting it spotless and its going to rain the next day again anyway. :lol:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

martyp said:


> I know a fair few number of people have gazebos for polishing/waxing the car in less than ideal conditions however, most of them cover the car completely.
> 
> With the one you linked, it would keep the majority of the rain off however, it will still come in the sides/front which will drive you crazy when polishing or waxing. Although, at the price, it would be worth a shot! :thumb:
> 
> It drives me nuts when its raining at the weekend then nice during the week, but I just change my wash days to suit the weather. Nothing worse than getting it spotless and its going to rain the next day again anyway. :lol:


That's a fair point with the driving rain, didn't think of that. The ones with sides are £100+ and I can't justify it


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Make sure you can well and truly fix it down as you really don't want a gust of wind taking the gazebo across the side of the car.

If you have the space and can get it fixed down then there is no reason why not to go for one. One of the problems is many of the cheaper ones are quite small and once you get the sides covered up doesn't give you much room to manouver making it much harder


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This is Detailing World. I get called sad just cleaning the car. No it is not sad or geeky imo. Wanting to look after your car in all weathers is sensible and looking after your investment. If someone calls you sad tell them where to go :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

S1600Marc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since getting my new car I've become overly obsessive with it being clean. It really irritates me when it's dirty. Trouble is living in the UK it's always raining which is useless when you need to polish and wax it.
> 
> ...


If it makes you happy and will help you keep your pride and joy looking nice it is not sad at all!

I even bought and insured a little cheap car too keep my good car off the road in winter. That's considered OTT by most of the people I know, but I don't care it makes me happy :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got a pop-up one from Halfords for £50. It's 3mx3m. 
They do one with sides for £69 at the moment too. Should've bought that one really


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sure not many on here will think you are sad!!! However, neighbours and passers by WILL think so!!!


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

id personally buy a half decent one then wasting money on a cheap one. as a slight gust of wind or even a powerful fart and they will just bend and may even cause damage to your pride and joy.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

When it's raining, what else are you going to do? It's better than sitting indoors watching brain rotting TV like Eastenders! Hopefully you'll have hours of fun under it, come rain or strong sun (as if!).


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a gazebo. But i wouldnt recommend the cheaper ones. They arnt very safe and you dont want it hitting your car.

If you are going to buy one get a proper 3x4.5m one that will fit a whole car and is nice a havey with lots of weights.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

im annoyed that my garage is barely wide enough to fit a car in , i used to have plenty of room to do the bike but if you get a car in there you cant work around it . so annoying , i cant extend it either as my garage is on the boundary


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

As said preiously, make sure its secured down......
Otherwise you'll be a lot more than sad......you'll be inconsolable if the wind catches the gazeebo and damages your car :wave:.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the same one, its ok but it might not be secure


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking after your investment to retain it's value and enjoy when yours


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Who gives a s££t what you choose to do with YOUR time, and YOUR money. If it has become a necessity in order to do your car in the dry then just buy one. If the neighbours twitch and tut that's their problem, if they want their cars done once a month with an old battlefield sponge then that's their problem.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

president swirl said:


> who gives a s££t what you choose to do with your time, and your money. If it has become a necessity in order to do your car in the dry then just buy one. If the neighbours twitch and tut that's their problem, if they want their cars done once a month with an old battlefield sponge then that's their problem.


exactly!


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

I smiled when i saw this as it crossed my mind recently to buy one 

I concluded that I give my neighbours enough ammunition to ridicule me as it is and so decided I'd just have the day off car cleaning if it was wet! 

Each to their own however - as somebody said what you do with your time and money on your own land is up to you - I'd tend to agree with the thoughts of others on here, if you are going to do it buy a proper one rather than a toy one and mind it doesn't move and damage your car.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Who cares if it's sad? I wash my car once a week, QD and quick wax it every day, interior clean twice a week, light detail once a month and fully detail every 4-6 months. Because I enjoy it, because i find it relaxing and because it's my money I'm spending on it. Rather be cleaning a car than spending money on drugs, excessive booze and other crap :thumb: go for it, I am!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Ooooooo, there's a cracking one advertised on early morning shopping channels (can you see I'm sad). It really is not cheap, but its a cracker :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> Ooooooo, there's a cracking one advertised on early morning shopping channels (can you see I'm sad). It really is not cheap, but its a cracker :thumb:


Do share! Please


----------



## Walton (Jun 19, 2012)

Been thinking of getting one myself, Be handy when the sun actually comes out too :thumb:

Walton


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I wouldn't say it was sad at all, it makes a lot of sense.

I waited weeks to wash the Panda as whenever I had the time to wash it the heavens opened! 

I was actually thinking about getting one myself as the chances of a full detail are minimal this year without something like a gazebo...


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

I keep looking at things like this...
http://www.lavadeals.co.uk/p/3mx6m-...e&utm_medium=SP&utm_campaign=shoppingproducts

But I've seen the same one or similar for £135 delivered somewhere the other day, online.

Don't give a monkeys, I plan on having one before the autumns over. Sad ? No contrare mon peeps....happy little fac'r 
=)


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

.......


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

You can get them a lot cheaper....but I don't know what their like quality wise....
http://www.tjhughes.co.uk/pws/Produ...feed-_-11800&gclid=CLfl9_265rACFUdItAodNglPuw

PS.
Steel framed gazeebos of this size are heavy to carry and to set up, it may take two people to set it up and pack away.


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

I'm getting one, although main reason is to keep the car out of direct sunlight when washing/polishing/waxing etc.
One on offer at John Lewis: http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/john-lewis-gazebo-steel-was-120-now-60-john-lewis-1250052
One that size wouldn't cover a whole car, but would be enough to keep the majority of panels in the shade.
Plus from what I can tell is pop up, so much less of a faff to erect each time.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

When I first joined DW I read a lot of topics on Gazebos so I bought a cheap one like you posted,and I suffered as a consequence, I used the supplied guy lines to tie it down,pegged it into the cracks in-between the flag stones,as my detail was all weekend i woke next morning to find the said gazebo over on its side and a scratch down the rear quarter panel
having bothered with one since


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

They are usually better to shade you from the sun than rain, unless its huge raining always blows in from the sides


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jambob28 said:


> I'm getting one, although main reason is to keep the car out of direct sunlight when washing/polishing/waxing etc.


These can be usefull for keeping the car in the shade, gives a lot more room to move about, canopy has adjustable angle too......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-3M-HA...BRELLA-PARASOL-CREAM-/120924937862#vi-content


----------



## Evo6Dan (Oct 14, 2011)

i got me a 3x3 sided weather proof pop up gazebo from amazon for around 70 notes absolutely spot on bit of kit.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Sad beyond all sadness IMO.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

You need at add a poll to this thread..

Yes
Yes (but the misses would kill me) so I might to have find an excuse to say how I got it

No

Etc 


I would if the mrs didn't find out


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would if i had somewhere to fix it to. My driveway is long enuff, but right next to the house and that side had nowhere to fix it down should the wind appear


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Originally Posted by Yowfailed 
Ooooooo, there's a cracking one advertised on early morning shopping channels (can you see I'm sad). It really is not cheap, but its a cracker

Do share! Please

There you go buddy :thumb: Not the cheapest I know but if you're looking for something quick and effective then I think this one's for you

http://www.pitch.tv/super-garden-gazebo.aspx


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

only problem is 2.5M square is no where near big enough. a 3x4.5m gazebo is best


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

There's a 3M+ one on their website :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't buy cheap! You will definitely give the neighbours something to laugh about if you are chasing your gazebo down the street!


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

I was considering this option. That Super Gazebo looks perfect, in the larger size!

Oh, and it's not sad, it's a necessity to fuel your insanity!


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a cheap gazebo which I wedge under the fence down the side of the drive and then peg the other side down in the grass, its pretty secure but no way big enough. I spent today cleaning the Vons (wifey's) car in and out of the rain must have gone through 4 drying towels need to get a bigger one when funds allow, one I can get my van under. Looked at the Halfords one but seemed too unstable imo so I'll have to save a bit more, heres hoping the weather clears up for all our sakes.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I have thought about this, I really want a Gazebo for my detailing days on my car, the trouble I have is that I am
In a close. I would never hear the end from my next door neighbour lol

I can imagine popping a 3m x 3m gazebo on the road lol!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

As said before ideal if you want to go mobile or don't have a garage at home and the weather turns half way through a pass of the polisher


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Think I'll need to get one of these! I've already had to dry my car twice due to the rain, since I washed it this morning. Now I've a half waxed car as it's chucking it down here in Glasgow once again:wall:

I've just applied Dodo Juice Purple Haze to my bonnet, but before I could buff it off the heavens opened


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> I have thought about this, I really want a Gazebo for my detailing days on my car, the trouble I have is that I am
> In a close. I would never hear the end from my next door neighbour lol
> 
> I can imagine popping a 3m x 3m gazebo on the road lol!


YES! This exactly how I feel, I've kind of decided against buying one now...


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr A4 said:


> Think I'll need to get one of these! I've already had to dry my car twice due to the rain, since I washed it this morning. Now I've a half waxed car as it's chucking it down here in Glasgow once again:wall:
> 
> I've just applied Dodo Juice Purple Haze to my bonnet, but before I could buff it off the heavens opened


I washed mine again today, managed to avoid the rain, got my parents car in for a quick detail to. So all in all a lucky day with the rain holding off!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

funny ive been thinking about the idea, but for the opposite problem, I was trying to do a black fiesta today and couldnt avoid the sun, panels get so hot there was no way I could polish or wax, managed to get under a tree, but then theres tree **** falling where your trying to work! grr, gazebo looks like a plan. plus if your getting to do it over a few days, your progress isnt rained on or dust or owt, can pick up where you left off


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's a great idea for a big detail.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing sad in it at all. Just think, it'd double up as a beer tent in the back garden for two days a year that we call summer


----------

